
Saying 'No' to burnout as an open source maintainer - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/saying-no-burnout-open-source-maintainer
======
prostheticvamp
I followed that post back to his previous post discussing why/how he closes
PRs. The level of entitlement in those responses... wow.

It almost feels like there needs to be some rebranding. Like, he’s not the
“maintainer” of this “project” - he’s the giver of a gift to the community.

Making demands on his time to give you more/better gifts because you liked the
first is just disgusting. I have newfound sympathy for the guy a couple weeks
back who said F it and changed to a commercial license for commercial use.

